# Terre Haute, Indiana



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We are looking for property within an hour of Terre Haute, IN. Must have acreage and a barn. Also, if anyone is from that area and can tell me alittle about the area that would be nice! Thanks!


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

I live about an hour south of Terre Haute. Welcome to Hoosier territory! If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

I grew up in Parke County next to Turkey Run State Park. Parke county land has become quite expensive as the Amish community has bought a lot of property and driven up the price. Take a look at Clay county area. Very low taxes, a lot of rural areas and small towns and about 30 minutes from Terre Haute.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Isnt that where Steve Martin rode thru town in a manure spreader quite a while back..


----------

